# 100% polyester safety green



## jcameron (Nov 21, 2009)

Got a customer wanting safety green 100% polyester t shirts printed with black ink. I am using DTG Brand printer with DTG inks. I do have the light and poly prespray, has anyone had any good results with this? Does anyone have any special heat setting tips? Not sure if the poly will hold the same temp. that cotton will. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would do screen printing or apparel vinyl on these. The poly shirts can also by dyesubed. 

The poly shirts will hold up to the heat. It is cotton that doesn't


----------



## jcameron (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Binki,
Not the words I want to hear  
Thanks for the help.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Polyester can handle the same heat as cotton. It's just not as absorbent and it is more difficult for the inks to bond to it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It can be done and it is fairly easy. Here is an example on a bright orange safety vest.










Here is a link to other things that can be done when you use the proper pretreatment - DTG Pretreat - Light Garment CMYK Direct-to-Garment Pretreat for Polyester, Blends and Natural Fabrics.

Just takes some time to do some testing.

Mark


----------



## jcameron (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Mark. Did you wash test?
I went ahead and found some 100% polyester and printed. Came out great. Two wash tests later and it is stilll good. Will keep testing.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, it was wash tested a couple of times before it was taken from the booth at a trade show. No clue where it is now.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

jcameron said:


> Thanks for the info. Mark. Did you wash test?
> I went ahead and found some 100% polyester and printed. Came out great. Two wash tests later and it is stilll good. Will keep testing.


The polyester pretreatment offered through Colman & Company works quite well in the application you are doing. Since polyester garments don't break down like cotton does it is safe to assume that your results after a few washings are a pretty good indicator of the durability of your print.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 16, 2011)

I've done several 90/10 Gilden safety green tees. Black ink JPSS. Holds up well. little or no ghosting from polymer film around image.

Flatlander


----------

